# Using dog shampoo on horses?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why not just buy human shampoo with oatmeal? It's cheaper than anything you can buy for animals.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

As I said in my original post I AM going to be buying human shampoo with oatmeal in it anyway. But when I googled shampoo with oatmeal in it for humans the only thing that came up was dog shampoo which made me think is it okay to use? Not that I'm buying it because it's just easier to buy human shampoo. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know in what way dog shampoo is different than human shampoo, unless it has something for their coat in it. If that's the case, I'd be reluctant to use it on horses since their hair coat is different than a dog's.

I suppose you could check the ingredient listings, if you were really interested.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I see no problems with using it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...I use horse shampoo on my dogs.... and me too sometimes... I like cowboy magic....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have been told not to use human shampoo on horses because it will dry their skin out, the pH levels are different than a horse shampoo.

I do have a jug of shampoo that is made for both dogs and horses, I am thinking that the pH levels are close to the same for both.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

use aveeno baby shampoo with oatmeal. they have it at most of my grocery stores in the baby aisle


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

When my step-sons were five or six and first starting to take showers/baths "alone", without their dad walking in and out of the bathroom the whole time, checking their safety as well as the whole "process", including what products were being used, etc...one weekend I noticed on both nights that their hair smelled REALLY different after their baths when we were putting them to bed...

I finally asked my husband if he had bought them a new shampoo. He said he hadn't, and I went into their bathroom to smell their usual kid brand shampoo and conditioner. None of their products smelled like their HAIR did...then I saw our Chihuahua's shampoo sitting in the corner of the tub...smelled IT, and the rest, as they say, is history...

The story has become a family joke, as the kids were SO clean AND FLEA-FREE that weekend, too, ha! Only kidding; we use a mild, plain OATMEAL (funny, oatmeal, didn't even think about that until just now!) type of shampoo on Penelope-my sweet Chihuahua dog, and she hasn't ever had fleas, thus, no flea stuff in it. 

Not sure that my story helps with the "dog vs. horse vs. people shampoo" debate, but thought it might be fun to read... 

My GUESS is that as long as it is a soothing, free from dyes and unnatural scents which could cause allergies; if it is good for DOGS with dry skin (which is what the oatmeal component is there for) then it is probably good for HORSES with dry skin, as well. I have heard people say that ALL PEOPLE shampoo is the same anyway, other than the smell and such, but most women and some men certainly know there is a difference between various brands!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought the aveeno baby shampoo attackships suggested. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was going to say i work at a dog grooming salon and sometimes the dog shampoo will say on it that you can use it for horses, or if oatmeal shampoo doesnt work i would try a medicated shampoo (it will be for dogs but i dont see why you couldnt use it)


----------

